# Before the Flood - Tesla Featured in National Geographic Documentary On Youtube



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey

Found a new Climate Change full movie from National Georaphic with Leonard Decaprio. Tesla was featured for a bit in it.






Free to watch.

Discussion on Carbon tax.

Enjoy. Tom


----------

